# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Las Cuatro Dimensiones

## AleAGermanotta

Hola a todos, otra vez yo! Ahora vengo a traerles un video en el que hago el juego de Las Cuatro Dimensiones. Es una asamblea de ases, (Pero con jotas, jajajajaja) y la historia NO fue inventada por mi, me tome la libertad de sacarla de la presentación de Miguel Ángel Gea en Nada x Aquí... Acepto sus comentarios (buenos o malos) y su opinión (: Gracias :D


Cuatro Dimensiones - YouTube

----------


## SERX

Vas demasiado deprisa compi... mucho mas ensayo y feliz año ! ! !  Creo que el juego te queda grande muy grande...

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Buaa, la charla casi entera copiada de Gea, cosa que me enfurece por que es un juego sin publicar, y si no esta publicada es por que el autor no quiere darla a conocer al mundo de la magia..
Luego técnicamente deja mucho que desear, ya no solo la ejecución de las técnicas como la emsley o el DL que son muy antinaturales, sino el manejo torpe de las cartas, que este al ser un juego poético y armonioso debe de tener un ritmo fluido y una estética en el manejo que te comento.

----------


## AleAGermanotta

Muchas gracias, intentare pulir mas mis técnicas, no soy nuevo en el mundo de la magia, tengo desde los 7 años (ahora tengo 15) pero hace muy poco me centre mas en la cartomagia y si, necesito ensayar mucho esos pequeños detalles, pero poco a poco van a sale mejores, practicar y practicar (: Muchas gracias por las respuestas, asi me ayudan a mejorar

----------


## Manu Lopez

Desde mi humilde opinión creo que tienes que coger un libro y leerlo y volverlo a leer, y así sucesivamente... 

Sobre el juego que presentas, para mi es una joya de la cartomagia en manos de Gea.

Las técnicas no están depuradas, te salen muy forzadas, quizás sea que estés inseguro y eso se debe a falta de práctica y práctica; no me gusta la idea de copiar juegos, ya que esta versión no se publicó ( aunque he llegado a ver lugares donde poder adquirir la baraja que usa Gea...).

 Por los vídeos que subes, se te ve alguien a quien le gusta la magia poética, por así llamarla; creo que deberías primero centrar tu estudio y seguir en ello, creando historias que resulten propicias para cada juego.

Debo decir que me recuerdas mucho a mí cuando empecé jaja, en tus gestos, ritmo de voz...

Saludos!

----------


## dantetorobolino

> Buaa, la charla casi entera copiada de Gea, cosa que me enfurece por que es un juego sin publicar, y si no esta publicada es por que el autor no quiere darla a conocer al mundo de la magia..
> Luego técnicamente deja mucho que desear, ya no solo la ejecución de las técnicas como la emsley o el DL que son muy antinaturales, sino el manejo torpe de las cartas, que este al ser un juego poético y armonioso debe de tener un ritmo fluido y una estética en el manejo que te comento.


El juego lo explica Gea en el DVD 1 de Essence. Se llama Aparicio King's.

----------


## AleAGermanotta

Si, estaba un poco nervioso, es muy raro, frente a la cámara soy un mago muy diferente que en persona, pues me siento presionado (no se porque jaja) pero me siento mas cómodo actuando frente a un publico, pues siento que hago mejor mis técnicas y todo me sale mas fluido  :Smile1:  creo que tengo que practicar mas frente a la cámara...

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> El juego lo explica Gea en el DVD 1 de Essence. Se llama Aparicio King's.


En ese caso pido perdón a AleAGermanotta, pero sigo pensando que la cosa mejoraría si variase la presentación aunque siguiese el tema de las 4 dimensiones.

----------


## Odran

Realmente es un juego precioso, y la charla de Gea es magnifica, no veo del todo mas "copiar" la charla ya que el juego ha sido publicado, no? pero si darle los detalles de la personalidad de cada uno. Tecnicamente, sin ser yo tampoco un crack, se te ve un poco verde. Pienso que con practica, mucha practica,  puedes mejorarlo mucho. Grabate y mira el video, cuando tu mismo no te des cuenta de cuando haces lo que haces... entonces estas listo para sacar ese juego en publico. Al menos eso pienso yo. Claro... muchas veces la "ansiedad magica" nos puede y ,mostramos los juegos cuando un no los tenemos al 100%... Y poder grabarse y mostrarlo aqui en el foro es una motivacion para ello. Por un lado hay que tener valor, porque sabemos que nos van a despellejar! jaja, pero mejor hacerlo aqui entre amigos, que no sacarlo al "publico" y que se te vea algo, y arruinar un juego tan maravilloso como este.
Felicidades y animos!

----------


## Coloclom

Si bien está publicado, no es un juego que yo haría. Es un regalo de un mago a otro mago.

Además, es muy dificil valorar/comentar este juego.

Por su historia.
Porque está prohibido decir que lo haces mejor que Gea, así que habrá siempre que decir que lo haces peor. (Y eso que a mi este juego no me gusta nada en Gea).
Por su charla.

----------


## dantetorobolino

> Si bien está publicado, no es un juego que yo haría. Es un regalo de un mago a otro mago.
> 
> Además, es muy dificil valorar/comentar este juego.
> 
> Por su historia.
> Porque está prohibido decir que lo haces mejor que Gea, así que habrá siempre que decir que lo haces peor. (Y eso que a mi este juego no me gusta nada en Gea).
> Por su charla.


Opino lo mismo...

Comenté donde está publicado el juego antes de ver el vídeo y después de haber leído los otros comentarios. Por el título y por los comentarios previos a mi respuesta creí que se trataba del mismo.

Consiente de mi error me gustaría añadir que hagas caso a lo que dijeron los demás... Es un juego que te queda grande. Además, si incluyes la charla de Gea y además lo titulas con el mismo nombre, será imposible no comparar un juego y otro... y eso no te va a favorecer nunca. Si haces algo más personal y con una charla elaborada por ti, al momento de comentar veremos TU juego y no el de otro mago.

----------

